# Perché non ci si separa ovvero altro che Scavolini



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

*Perché non ci si separa ovvero altro che Scavolini*

Frequento ultimamente gruppi fb sulla casa.
Vedo "modesti" appartamenti di 160mq e villette di 100mq per piano su quattro piani con finiture lussuose e mobili altrettanto.
Chi vuoi che voglia dividere o lasciare un investimento simile? Meglio abbozzare e tenersi i 500mq di giardino.
Altro che investimento affettivo!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frequento ultimamente gruppi fb sulla casa.
> Vedo "modesti" appartamenti di 160mq e villette di 100mq per piano su quattro piani con finiture lussuose e mobili altrettanto.
> Chi vuoi che voglia dividere o lasciare un investimento simile? Meglio abbozzare e tenersi i 500mq di giardino.
> Altro che investimento affettivo!


Hai ragione


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frequento ultimamente gruppi fb sulla casa.
> Vedo "modesti" appartamenti di 160mq e villette di 100mq per piano su quattro piani con finiture lussuose e mobili altrettanto.
> Chi vuoi che voglia dividere o lasciare un investimento simile? Meglio abbozzare e tenersi i 500mq di giardino.
> Altro che investimento affettivo!


tu frequenti gente strana (2)


----------



## Piperita (15 Gennaio 2017)

Se fa comodo ai legittimi proprietari, non separarsi per non disperdere le energie, va benone


----------



## mistral (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frequento ultimamente gruppi fb sulla casa.
> Vedo "modesti" appartamenti di 160mq e villette di 100mq per piano su quattro piani con finiture lussuose e mobili altrettanto.
> Chi vuoi che voglia dividere o lasciare un investimento simile? Meglio abbozzare e tenersi i 500mq di giardino.
> Altro che investimento affettivo!


Dici che io avendo la cucina Ikea sono agevolata?:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Dici che io avendo la cucina Ikea sono agevolata?:singleeye:


Penso di sì.
:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu frequenti gente strana (2)


Frequento pure gente (stranissima) del forum


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ieri una domandava dove mettere la lavatrice in casa di 160mq


----------



## mistral (15 Gennaio 2017)

Sul balcone mi pare una buona soluzione.
Io ne ho due ,una da 11kg  una da 7.Sono patologica.......

comunque anche io sono iscritta ad un gruppo simile.Arrivano a fare dei reportage fotografici per chiedere consiglio su dove collocare il cestino dei pennarelli dei bambini,se sul mobile di sinistra o su quello più a destra....


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri una domandava dove mettere la lavatrice in casa di 160mq





mistral ha detto:


> Sul balcone mi pare una buona soluzione.
> Io ne ho due ,una da 11kg  una da 7.Sono patologica.......
> 
> comunque anche io sono iscritta ad un gruppo simile.Arrivano a fare dei reportage fotografici per chiedere consiglio su dove collocare il cestino dei pennarelli dei bambini,se sul mobile di sinistra o su quello più a destra....



Io sono diventata intollerante alle minchiate e ormai fuggo davanti a queste cose. Mi s-cancello regolarmente dai gruppi che prendono queste pieghe malsane


----------



## mistral (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io sono diventata intollerante alle minchiate e ormai fuggo davanti a queste cose. Mi s-cancello regolarmente dai gruppi che prendono queste pieghe malsane


Io non mi s-cancello perché a volte è utile appassionarsi a cotanti drammi della vita.


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non mi s-cancello perché a volte è utile appassionarsi a cotanti drammi della vita.


Capisco. Saranno le medesime ragioni che mi tengono ore al telefono con la mia amica alle prese con l'amante sposato che si fa i fatti suoi in lungo e in largo facendole un cenno ogni tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non mi s-cancello perché a volte è utile appassionarsi a cotanti drammi della vita.


 Ti capisco talvolta osservare certe amenità funge come botta all'auto stima " ti ringrazio Dio ( o chi si preferisce ) di non esser come loro "


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco talvolta osservare certe amenità funge come botta all'auto stima " ti ringrazio Dio ( o chi si preferisce ) di non esser come loro "


A me succede guardando MaRRRiaaa!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me succede guardando MaRRRiaaa!:rotfl:


Mariaaaaa a "uomini & donne " ? :rotfl: vabbè ma davvero lo guardi  c'hai un "fegato" notevole  io non ce la faccio :singleeye:


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mariaaaaa a "uomini & donne " ? :rotfl: vabbè ma davvero lo guardi  c'hai un "fegato" notevole  io non ce la faccio :singleeye:


No, no. C'è posta per te :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no. C'è posta per te :rotfl:


Anche lì piangon troppo, non gliela faccio :rotfl:
poi quando fanno quei momenti simil struggenti  dove Maria legge una lettera e i bambini fanno le scenografie cuoriciose .. Mi ucciderei dalla disperazione 

io preferisco sangue e omicidi che cose smielate :carneval: so trucida


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche lì piangon troppo, non gliela faccio :rotfl:
> poi quando fanno quei momenti simil struggenti  dove Maria legge una lettera e i bambini fanno le scenografie cuoriciose .. Mi ucciderei dalla disperazione
> 
> io preferisco sangue e omicidi che cose smielate :carneval: so trucida


Il pezzo con i bambini-peluche è teribbile in effetti, inguardabile. E anche quello con la star di turno che si commuove non avendo la più pallda idea di cosa si stia parlando pure ha il suo nonsense, ma non so perchè ho un sottile gusto nel guardare alcune storie. Ognuno ha le sue magagne :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il pezzo con i bambini-peluche è teribbile in effetti, inguardabile. E anche quello con la star di turno che si commuove non avendo la più pallda idea di cosa si stia parlando pure ha il suo nonsense, ma non so perchè ho un sottile gusto nel guardare alcune storie. Ognuno ha le sue magagne :carneval:


Io le sfronderei di questi orpelli inutili, ma sono molto pragmatica e razionale, lo ammetto 

i èche io il sabato sera guardò su raitre " sono innocente " storie vere di errori giudiziari madornali che sono costati anni di galera a gente innocente, senza orpelli i racconti e molto crudi ma veri, quasi nessun giudizio sull operato errato delle istituzioni ma solo una esposizione dei fatti nuda e cruda 
a me piace così 
pure la sciarelli di " chi l'ha visto " in Alcuni  casi la trovo troppo stucchevole e mi ricorda   barbarella :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ogni situazione offre occasioni di riflessioni sull'umanità e sul bisogno di riconoscimento.

Ad esempio ho comprato un nuovo elettrodomestico nella speranza di suscitarmi desideri casalinghi.
Ho cercato una dimostrazione online e ho trovato diverse donne che fanno tutorial. Una anche su come organizzare le attività casalinghe.
A parte che ho scoperto che faccio molte più cose di quello che credevo di fare, non considerandole veri compiti di gestione, da queste recenti "frequentazioni" ne ha ricavato altre riflessioni.

Ogni persona ha bisogno di sentire riconosciuta se stessa come competente e non ha molta importanza se nel tenere in modo elegante i pennarelli, vincere un premio letterario o fare pompini.
Si cerca di eccellere dove si può.


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni situazione offre occasioni di riflessioni sull'umanità e sul bisogno di riconoscimento.
> 
> Ad esempio ho comprato un nuovo elettrodomestico nella speranza di suscitarmi desideri casalinghi.
> Ho cercato una dimostrazione online e ho trovato diverse donne che fanno tutorial. Una anche su come organizzare le attività casalinghe.
> ...



Perfetto. Ma non è un po' triste che si abbia il bisogno di essere riconosciuti atraverso gli occhi degli altri? Non ci bastiamo da soli? Vabbè, la domanda è scema, ma me la sto ponendo veramente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ma non è un po' triste che si abbia il bisogno di essere riconosciuti atraverso gli occhi degli altri? Non ci bastiamo da soli? Vabbè, la domanda è scema, ma me la sto ponendo veramente.


I propri occhi credo che non bastino a nessuno.
Il fatto che osservo cercando di non giudicare è su che cosa vogliamo trovare approvazione.

Credo che più si abbia bisogno di approvazione e più si punti su aspetti fragili, più si rischi il crollo.

Difficile capire cosa sia oggi fragile. Tante cose sicure Si sono rivelate fragili.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ma non è un po' triste che si abbia il bisogno di essere riconosciuti atraverso gli occhi degli altri? Non ci bastiamo da soli? Vabbè, la domanda è scema, ma me la sto ponendo veramente.


Io da tempo l'ho superata...non mi interessa o meglio spero di esser riconosciuta dalle persone a me care, alle quali tengo e non son certo una moltitudine  per il resto me ne sbatto abbastanza 

Ma ho osservato in generale ed anche qui nel web persone che se non sono riconosciute da tanti (se non tutti ) campano malissimo !!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I propri occhi credo che non bastino a nessuno.
> Il fatto che osservo cercando di non giudicare è su che cosa vogliamo trovare approvazione.
> 
> Credo che più si abbia bisogno di approvazione e più si punti su aspetti fragili, più si rischi il crollo.
> ...



Mi pare di vedere che si punti tantissimo sulla fisicità, e a una certa età è indubbio che sia un aspetto fragile. Eppure, pur rischiando il ridicolo, è quello il profilo sul quale si batte tantissimo, specie se parliamo di donne. Ieri ho incrociato una donna sulla cinquantina, molto bella, con delle improbabili scarpe bianche spuntate tacco 12 minimo, che si aggirava nei pressi dei cestoni dei cappelli-guanti di un centro commerciale vicino a me. Qui c'è mezzo metro di neve e ti chiedi perchè sotto il pellicciotto metti il sandalo. Penso ad una forma di fragilità ma pure di scemità, non posso farne a meno 

Io, se dovessi scegliere qualcosa che mi piacerebbe venisse apprezzato, punterei sulla dialettica, sulla comunicazione in generale; invidio per esempio la scrittura della Lucarelli, il suo articolare eclettico e poliedrico, tanto per parlare di qualcuno alla portata e senza citare Saramago, chè non si può sputare oltre la siepe:condom:, ma mi riesce difficile immaginare per me un campo in cui sono eccellente veramente. Me la cavicchio in tante cose, ma non sono splendida in nulla. Oggettivamente.


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io da tempo l'ho superata...non mi interessa o meglio spero di esser riconosciuta dalle persone a me care, alle quali tengo e non son certo una moltitudine  per il resto me ne sbatto abbastanza
> 
> Ma ho osservato in generale ed anche qui nel web persone che se non sono riconosciute da tanti (se non tutti ) campano malissimo !!!


Brava!!! 


Ma sul web chi se ne frega. Nel senso che perlopiù siamo sconosciuti che si intrattengono in una piazza finta; che belgonzo78 o xarabas o cryptovirus5 non mi riconoscano sinceramente non mi tange. Entrando in ballo un livello di comunicazione superiore ovviamente il discorso cambia.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi pare di vedere che si punti tantissimo sulla fisicità, e a una certa età è indubbio che sia un aspetto fragile. Eppure, pur rischiando il ridicolo, è quello il profilo sul quale si batte tantissimo, specie se parliamo di donne. Ieri ho incrociato una donna sulla cinquantina, molto bella, con delle improbabili scarpe bianche spuntate tacco 12 minimo, che si aggirava nei pressi dei cestoni dei cappelli-guanti di un centro commerciale vicino a me. Qui c'è mezzo metro di neve e ti chiedi perchè sotto il pellicciotto metti il sandalo. Penso ad una forma di fragilità ma pure di scemità, non posso farne a meno
> 
> Io, se dovessi scegliere qualcosa che mi piacerebbe venisse apprezzato, punterei sulla dialettica, sulla comunicazione in generale; invidio per esempio la scrittura della Lucarelli, il suo articolare eclettico e poliedrico, tanto per parlare di qualcuno alla portata e senza citare Saramago, chè non si può sputare oltre la siepe:condom:, ma mi riesce difficile immaginare per me un campo in cui sono eccellente veramente. Me la cavicchio in tante cose, ma non sono splendida in nulla. Oggettivamente.


Vabbè gli splendidi sono quelli da Nobel o giù di lì o da un punto di vista fisico una modella che  di Victoria's secrete

Il resto so umani 

personalmente ormai sono nell'età in cui devo piacere a me ..non eccello in nulla ma la cosa non mi perplime


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brava!!!
> 
> 
> Ma sul web chi se ne frega. Nel senso che perlopiù siamo sconosciuti che si intrattengono in una piazza finta; che belgonzo78 o xarabas o cryptovirus5 non mi riconoscano sinceramente non mi tange. Entrando in ballo un livello di comunicazione superiore ovviamente il discorso cambia.


Eppure alcuni vogliono piacere anche a belgonzo 78 anche se non lo conosceranno nel reale mai: D 
A me viene in mente chi ha mille mila amici su fb 
Mica li conoscono tutti ...eppure se qualcuno trova sul suo fb un commento critico da un illustre sconosciuto ...si agita ..boh ..why ma che ti frega


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi pare di vedere che si punti tantissimo sulla fisicità, e a una certa età è indubbio che sia un aspetto fragile. Eppure, pur rischiando il ridicolo, è quello il profilo sul quale si batte tantissimo, specie se parliamo di donne. Ieri ho incrociato una donna sulla cinquantina, molto bella, con delle improbabili scarpe bianche spuntate tacco 12 minimo, che si aggirava nei pressi dei cestoni dei cappelli-guanti di un centro commerciale vicino a me. Qui c'è mezzo metro di neve e ti chiedi perchè sotto il pellicciotto metti il sandalo. Penso ad una forma di fragilità ma pure di scemità, non posso farne a meno
> 
> Io, se dovessi scegliere qualcosa che mi piacerebbe venisse apprezzato, punterei sulla dialettica, sulla comunicazione in generale; invidio per esempio la scrittura della Lucarelli, il suo articolare eclettico e poliedrico, tanto per parlare di qualcuno alla portata e senza citare Saramago, chè non si può sputare oltre la siepe:condom:, ma mi riesce difficile immaginare per me un campo in cui sono eccellente veramente. Me la cavicchio in tante cose, ma non sono splendida in nulla. Oggettivamente.


Penso sia meglio avere più frecce.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè gli splendidi sono quelli da Nobel o giù di lì o da un punto di vista fisico una modella che  di Victoria's secrete
> 
> Il resto so umani
> 
> personalmente ormai sono nell'età in cui devo piacere a me ..non eccello in nulla ma la cosa non mi perplime


Se vediamo vecchie interviste di personaggi famosi ne scopriamo aspetti che ce li rivelano umani.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vediamo vecchie interviste di personaggi famosi ne scopriamo aspetti che c'è li rivelano umani.


Sicuramente però nell'immaginario collettivo ci sono gli splendidi ...i miti In qualsiasi ambito

Ovvio che come tutti noi sono umani giacche' hanno problemi, fragilità e soprattutto tutti fanno la pupu' e le puzzette


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente però nell'immaginario collettivo ci sono gli splendidi ...i miti In qualsiasi ambito
> 
> Ovvio che come tutti noi sono umani giacche' hanno problemi, fragilità e soprattutto tutti fanno la pupu' e le puzzette


Montale era brutto e gli angeli di Victoria's Secrets invecchiano e non scrivono poesie.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Montale era brutto e gli angeli di Victoria's Secrets invecchiano e non scrivono poesie.


Basta eccellere In qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Basta eccellere In qualcosa


Mica tutti possono essere fighi e intelligenti come me :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica tutti possono essere fighi e intelligenti come me :rotfl:


Vero :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perfetto. Ma non è un po' triste che si abbia il bisogno di essere riconosciuti atraverso gli occhi degli altri? Non ci bastiamo da soli? Vabbè, la domanda è scema, ma me la sto ponendo veramente.


Un po è inevitabile...
Sarebbe come negare di vivere in un contesto sociale la totale mancanza di bisogno di riconoscimento esterno.

Se studio da dottore lo faccio anche x curare gli altri possibilmente con loro soddisfazione, non certo per dirmi allo specchio ogni mattina: "buongiorno dottore, lei è bravo davvero."

Il problema è quando un sano riscontro si trasforma in un disperato bisogno


----------



## ilnikko (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Montale era brutto e *gli angeli di Victoria's Secrets invecchiano e non scrivono poesie*.


Questa è una famosissima poetessa brasiliana, ho tutti i suoi libri . Poi un giorno o l'altro glieli devo ridare :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Questa è una famosissima poetessa brasiliana, ho tutti i suoi libri . Poi un giorno o l'altro glieli devo ridare :singleeye:
> 
> View attachment 12306


Però invecchiano


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però invecchiano


.
Anche noi, ma non so te io non ero esattamente così nemmeno a 19 anni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Fammi fare due risate va che a mazzate oggi sto facendo il pieno


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Anche noi, ma non so te io non ero esattamente così nemmeno a 19 anni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Fammi fare due risate va che a mazzate oggi sto facendo il pieno


Io devo ammettere che sono schockata per il dramma dell' hotel a Farindola 

Per il resto sono molto serena


----------

